# Advice and opportunity



## Rafique (20/7/15)

Morning Guys

Looking at the boom Vaping has taken over the past few years, i'm thinking of becoming a vendor in the near future.

I'm not sure if this should be placed under the vendors section.

I'm either looking to invest in current vaping establishment or start my own.

If anyone can give me some insight more or less or the cost involved for start up I would appreciate it. This is just a feeler to see if it is worth it.

People say love what you do and do what you love, I love Vaping so hence this venture into the vaping industry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## 3FVape (20/7/15)

Hi, you can do a dropship for other company or join the affliate program which may help you to start your career.

Besides, become a professional reviewer can also a good beginning.


----------



## Raslin (20/7/15)

@Gina, is that what you guys do? 
Dropship? Would you be intrested in opening a South African branch?


----------



## Rafique (20/7/15)

Gina said:


> Hi, you can do a dropship for other company or join the affliate program which may help you to start your career.
> 
> Besides, become a professional reviewer can also a good beginning.



@Philip Dunkley is doing a great job for SA reviewers so il leave that to him. Will look into the affiliate program. Not sur what you mean by dropship @Gina


----------



## 3FVape (21/7/15)

@Raslin I did a research about this. Most online stores have similar programs. And for us, I do not know much about it, my fellow responsible for this. 

@Rafique Dropship yous can run a online shop and when the customers order from you, then you can order from other shops with your customers' address and the shop will send the package directly to your customers.

For Dropship, you have to make a clear deal for the shop you cooperate with, because some shop add DM in the package.

And for affiliate, you can join shareasale/cj etc.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rafique (21/7/15)

Gina said:


> @Raslin I did a research about this. Most online stores have similar programs. And for us, I do not know much about it, my fellow responsible for this.
> 
> @Rafique Dropship yous can run a online shop and when the customers order from you, then you can order from other shops with your customers' address and the shop will send the package directly to your customers.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation Gina, Drop ship seems like the best way to go to see the interest generated before setting up shop


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/7/15)

Who carries the customs charges on drop shipping?


----------



## Rafique (21/7/15)

I would assume you the dropshipee, Kinda makes sense. If someone is able to arrange something like this with Fasttech and a better courier company dropship with them would be a good start.


----------



## Rafique (21/7/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/pages/affiliate


----------



## Andre (21/7/15)

Dropshipping has a bad reputation. And you are just adding another layer of costs imo. If I had the capital, would rather invest in one of the smaller, well established vendors on this forum - should one be amenable.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## 3FVape (21/7/15)

agree with @Andre , For a drop shipping it is better with a smaller one as the bigger shop would not invest much on drop shipping and it is hard to control the order and delivery for that they own have many customers. 

@baksteen8168 In china, shops usually lower down the value of package. so....., it is not a problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/7/15)

Rafique said:


> I would assume you the dropshipee, Kinda makes sense. If someone is able to arrange something like this with Fasttech and a better courier company dropship with them would be a good start.



Just be wary of drop shipping. Clients that buy from you would like their items as soon as possible. I don't know how long items from 3fvape take to get here (And in no way am I knocking them down), but you are going to have a lot of irritated people if they have to wait 4 weeks and pay customs. (unless it has been explicitly stated to them that it will take some time to get here)

Then , if you use SAPO, there is always the chance that they strike and your client never receives their package.

Just some things to consider 

There is no issue with drop shipping, as long as both you and the client understand what it entails.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/7/15)

Gina said:


> agree with @Andre , For a drop shipping it is better with a smaller one as the bigger shop would not invest much on drop shipping and it is hard to control the order and delivery for that they own have many customers.
> 
> @baksteen8168 In china, shops usually lower down the value of package. so....., it is not a problem.



@Gina - I know, I buy from FT a lot and will be using your services as well. Just remember that penalties apply to the person receiving the package if customs decide to check up on the real value of the items. 

I am sure some of the vendors here can correct me if I am wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/7/15)

Drop Shipping the worse Business idea ever.

You will maybe gain a customer and also lose him forever.

All it takes is one shipment that go wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/7/15)

@Rafique - I know a lot of people want a VapeMob up this side.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (21/7/15)

Thanks guys, seems like the best option is to start a fresh and import like most vendors. Busy doing some research now. I know they are already too many vendors and Im not looking for a get rich thing, just want to be part of something I enjoy

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

